
Customer takes car in for service, Telsa sells it - donarb
https://www.plainsite.org/dockets/download.html?id=288187296&z=8ad61cff
======
duxup
So after the car was in for service they got a call suggesting that because
they didn't have an ETA for repair it was suggested they buy a "replacement
vehicle".

That seems weird...as is the owners lack of asking "Uh I just bought a vehicle
from you, why would I buy a second?"

